
Ethics: Who’s at fault for the missile strike which killed civilians? - Altaer
https://medium.com/@ProbablyOliver/ethics-whos-at-fault-for-the-missile-strike-which-killed-civilians-153af2761c35
======
EarthIsHome
Is it naïve to blame the whole system that has created a need for these
weapons to exist in the first place?

By "whole system," I mean the environment that makes these things "necessary."

Or, is this also pushing responsibility onto something else?

